# What does a shortfall of x amount mean?



## TableEnd (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks so much snowyb!

What does a shortfall of x amount mean?


----------



## snowyb (25 Apr 2013)

A shortfall means that the patient pays x amount per night, as the health plan does not fully cover the cost of treatment in a private hospital.

For example, *Company Health Plan*, which is your husband's current plan, has a shortfall of €255 per night for surgery in a private hospital.

An average stay in hospital for surgery, is approx 5 nights.  So this would cost your husband €255 x 5 = €1,275  if he had surgery in any private hospital.

A shortfall cost does not apply to any of the main A+E Hospitals, so he is fully covered in these hospitals, no extra charges apply.

Note;  the *One Plan 500 with VHI* does not have any shortfalls. It has an excess payment of €500, for surgery in a private hospital.
So, it would cost €500 for surgery (5 nights) in a private hospital, cheaper than *Company Health Plan* which would cost €1,275.

[broken link removed]

Hope this explains things more clearly.

Snowyb


----------



## TableEnd (15 May 2013)

Thanks snowyb


----------



## ajapale (18 Jun 2013)

Ive copied this interesting question and snowyb's answer from another thread.

Thanks snowyb!


----------

